# Your biggest Utah fish



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

The other threads on biggest fish got me to wondering what other peoples "biggest" Utah fish have been? 

I've caught two that were noteworthy, a 8lb Rainbow and a 9lb Brown. Both were back in the mid-to late 80's. Both of which caught in Utah County amusingly. The spot the rainbow came from was filled in and its a subdivision now. The place the brown came from is now surrounded by a huge chainlink fence, but I have no doubt more 9lb'ers or larger still exist there.


-DallanC


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

Yeah it isn't the worlds biggest of these species but it is the largest we have ever officailly landed. My twin has lost a LMB that would have been bigger than these two but it broke the knot at the last second.

Both of ours were caught at Utah Lake. Still tied **** it!

My Carp at 3.5 pounds and 22.5 inches









My twin's Channel Catfish at 3.5 pounds.


----------



## brfisherman17 (Jan 21, 2011)

My biggest fish was a 27" carp. (Don't worry I won't say what weight I thought it was...)


----------



## FC2Tuber (Oct 26, 2007)

You eat that bad boy tye dye?? o-||


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

FC2Tuber said:


> You eat that bad boy tye dye?? o-||


The carp was truned into future Kitty bait for later as I don't eat carp with or without consumption advisories. It is the only carp I have ever got too.

The Catfish was about to be released but the seagulls (the other anglers on the beach) fought over who got to take that one home. I love to eat cats but not when there is a comsumption advisory. All my cats (bullhead or channel) get released at Utah Lake.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

My biggest catch was a Middle Provo carp. A little over 29 inches and I couldn't tell you the weight. It took none other than the mighty Blue Fox, go fig.

[attachment=2:2pwzrs45]IMGP3630.JPG[/attachment:2pwzrs45]

[attachment=1:2pwzrs45]IMGP3632.JPG[/attachment:2pwzrs45]

And this Yuba pike, my one and only, was almost as long at just under 29 inches:

[attachment=0:2pwzrs45]YUBAsmall.jpg[/attachment:2pwzrs45]


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

My biggest fish was a 24 inch carp caught at Bear Lake. 

I fished a tiny pond with a friend not too long ago. I only caught a very small 16 inch carp but he caught a monster 28 inch carp and it was HEAVY. My guess is probably not accurate but I felt it had to be 8 pounds at least. His dorsal fin was split from top to bottom in one section. We released him and went back the next day. I got a bite and I set the hook and began the fight. I got my fish to the surface and saw a huge silhouette with the telltale split dorsal fin. I thought I was going to smash my old record but with a shake of his head he spit the hook and left me fishless for the rest of the day. I don't know why people have a problem with carp. I love catching them.


----------



## Mavis13 (Oct 29, 2007)

Tiger Musky ~40" (my tape only goes to 36" had to guess the rest) from Newton I forget the weight.
When I was a teen I caught a Striper from Powell that was about 13lbs so it's a close tie.


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Just a few days ago another personal best...49"x21"

[attachment=0:13tw0kzs]49 X 21.jpg[/attachment:13tw0kzs]


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Nice job, K2! A new PB for you is ridiculously large.


----------



## Dodger (Oct 20, 2009)

My biggest have all been outside of Utah.

Inside of Utah, I think this fish is probably my biggest. And come to think of it, I caught it on the Wyoming side of the Gorge.


----------



## HighmtnFish (Jun 3, 2010)

The biggest fish I caught in Utah was probably a carp out of Utah lake. It was roughly 30 inches long and UGLY :O>>: 
The biggest trout was a brown trout that I caught out of Porcupine Res. about 5 years ago. 27 inches long and a little over 7 pounds. Good times at "the Pig."


----------



## Swaner (Sep 10, 2007)

My biggest so far was a 24" FAT rainbow that went about 7 lbs. Caught her out of the berry about 12 years ago. I'll have to dig through my pictures and see if I can find a pic of it. I've caught some BIG carp out of Lake Powell that were probably bigger but I don't really count those.


----------



## kochanut (Jan 10, 2010)

holy crap dodger theres something on your face!!!!


----------



## rdoggsilva (Apr 6, 2011)

My biggest Utah fish was a 7 pound channel cat from Utah Lake. And yes I ate it.


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

My biggest brown came from the Weber a hop skip and a jump from the Spring Chicken Inn. It took a dead minnow tumbled through the rocks against shore. I don't remember how long it was. It was caught New Years Eve '84.
[attachment=2:3ksrcar6]Weber..jpg[/attachment:3ksrcar6]

The bass picture is from Pelican in '85. One is 21" long the other 18". Both were caught on Texas Rigged worms. I still have the poorly done, beat to heck, skin mounts of them.
[attachment=1:3ksrcar6]Pelican..jpg[/attachment:3ksrcar6]

The cats where caught during the flood years on Utah Lake somewhere near what they are calling the 4000 West Sportsman's Access between Howard's Slough and the Spanish Fork inlet. If I remember the big one was about 24" long. All of them were caught using hotdogs as bait. The kid holding the yardstick wasn't much help. He's doing better now, he just finished a tour of duty on the USS John S. McCain.
[attachment=0:3ksrcar6]Utah Lake.jpg[/attachment:3ksrcar6]


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Here's a couple of my biggest bass....



















Both were returned and swam off.

Here's my biggest walleye... caught out of Deer Creek on a black maribou jig.


















Here's some trout... not sure which is the biggest but I've had some decent fish on the line.










One of the biggest browns I'd ever caught..... and no, thats not my snelled hook coming out of his mouth.



























This was a **** cold day. Sorry if the picture of the snow bank offends anyone... its not giving much away and I am not in the mood to edit.









I haven't caught much in the way of big cats or crappie, bluegill, or anything like that. My average catfish from a couple spots on Utah Lake have run about four or five pounds but I'd like to get one over 10 someday. I think my biggest is probably about seven or so. You guys have sure caught some nice fish.... like looking at other folks success. K2M, that is one huge **** Muskie.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

I had a new biggest carp on the line yesterday (bare hook! Lunch Break Spot), but it broke off on a metal grill. Definitely over 10lbs.

My biggest of other species (that I have pics of) are:

Smallmouth from J-Nelle (not that big, I know):










Brookie from the Fish Lake Plateau (about 18" and 2lbs):










Brown from the Middle Provo on a 3wt (20" and bulging):










Rainbow from a lake named after a distance (22 inches):










Cutthroat from Currant Creek Reservoir. There may have been some bigger ones from the Berry, when I first started fishing there (one of my all-time favorite catches - 24"):










My longest tiger @ 25":










My largest tiger @ 24" and stacked. It was massive:










Biggest grayling @ a little over 16":










Biggest walleye @ 18":










Biggest wiper @ about 18, I think:










Biggest splake is nothing noteworthy. Same goes for sunfish, cats, 'gills, and LMB. Biggest white bass was 14" from Sleepy Ridge Hollow, before it was off limits. No pic of that.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

RR77-

Nice hat with the largemouth, BTW.


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

Thanks for sharing everyone. These pics are awesome.

LOAH, I must say that I envy you and your awesome catches. I would be very happy with any of those fish and hope to get some like that someday. What fish was the hardest to get? I'm thinking it had to be that Grayling...


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

The grayling was easy, once I got to a spot where I could back cast a little. I was catching quite a few of them with any small nymph (copper john in red, killer caddis in orange) using floating line and about 6 feet of leader (4lb mono). No indicator, just watched for the flash about 5 seconds after I slapped it on the water. I'm sloppy. *\-\* 

The walleye was just lucky, as all of my walleye have been. No technique, just trolling a kroc spoon. 

The pike was also just luck. It took a minnow that I was hoping a rainbow would eat. That's when Yuba had a lot of nice bows. Oasis Park, near the ramp, from shore. Soaked it for about 40 minutes before it got eaten.

The brown was one of several (including another big one that was a hair shorter, with more color) from the same tuft of bushes hanging down into the water on a tight bend in a gentle backwater area near Charleston Bridge. It looked good and I didn't have to cast well to get my sculpin pattern where I wanted it. Saw the takes and let them fight their way to shore as I carefully guided their heads. I thought they'd break me off in the sticks, for sure.

The rainbow was just from a worm under a bubble that I must have cast right on top of. It was my only luck that day.

The cutt was a long time coming. I knew I'd get a real fatty out of that lake someday. Everything felt right that night and I caught some really nice tigers @ about 18" also. It took a minnow about 10 seconds after I cast it out. I knew something would eat the minnow, where I tossed it, but my expectations were far exceeded.

I guess the hardest to get was probably the smallmouth though. I am by no means a good bass fisherman and prior to that smallie, my largest was probably 7 or 8 inches. I'd weeded through hundreds of dinks at Deer Creek over the years (they're really easy on a spinner) and a good number of them at Starvation, when I'd gone there. It was a miracle when I felt the hit on my fly rod, from my tube, and fought in the scrappy, one-eyed smallie on my Halloween bugger.

I say that was probably the hardest one to get because I haven't gotten anything near that ever since. Maybe a tie with the pike, since I won't likely catch another one for a long time.

They're all fond memories, so they were all very appreciated.

Hard question to answer though. Hence the novel, I guess. :lol:


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

Yeah, I guess that was a hard question. Thanks for the novel. :mrgreen:


----------



## Leaky (Sep 11, 2007)

You pick.  They are the largest of ea. species. Left out Cannels. 

[attachment=3:3cwxp9ko]#1.jpg[/attachment:3cwxp9ko]

[attachment=2:3cwxp9ko]#2.jpg[/attachment:3cwxp9ko]

[attachment=1:3cwxp9ko]#3.jpg[/attachment:3cwxp9ko]

[attachment=0:3cwxp9ko]#4.jpg[/attachment:3cwxp9ko]

The Smallie was actually 21 1/2 in. but you can't tell from the pic. :shock:


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

since were bragging a bit  Sorry I dont have photos of all of them because most were caught before cell phone and digital cameras.

2nd largest fish tiger muskie 31 lbs 51.5 inches long.









Largest Lake trout was 27 lbs. Sorry cant find my photo. I've literary caught close to a hundred lake trout in the 18 lb to 26 lb range. I just cant seem to break the 30 lb mark. 
Here is a photo of one of my daughters largest lake trout.









Largest carp was caught last weekend. around 20 lbs and I caught it on a jig in 6 feet of water with 6 lb test. look at the size of its head! By the way that is a 4" tube.









Here is another big carp caught on a jig with 6 lb test. This one was caught in a river and it almost killed me. I actually had to wade out in the river and then ended up swimming for my life down stream. You can see in the photo i'm all wet.









Largest brown was around 10 lbs

Largest catfish didnt weigh it. 









Largest grayling 









largest rainbow and cut were both around 7 or 8 lbs and both were caught at the berry. one year I fished the berry about 3 times a week for an entire open water season. I don't have a single photo of any fish I caught up there. They were all released except one big rainbow which I had mounted.

Largest longnosed gar 









Largest largmouth bass was caught a Utah Lake. 5lbs dont have a photo but I could easily put my fist in its mouth. It was released!

Largest fish was 6 foot sturgeon and I cant find that photo on this computer.

I can honestly say this: Big fish dont eat flies! Dont live in small streams or ponds! If you want to fish for big fish leave the fly poles and small baits at home. You need big poles, big baits, lots of time, plenty of gas and a very understanding wife. You might go days without catching a big fish but when you do it is way better imho then catching hundreds of planter rainbows or other size of bait fish.


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

swbuckmaster said:


> I can honestly say this: Big fish dont.......... Dont live in small streams or ponds!


Very nice fish dude! You must have paid a lot of money to have all those fish mounted. You are a great fisherman indeed. I tip my hat to you sir! Well done! If you could see me typing you would see me giving you a bow!

Hmmm, I don't know about the small pond therory not holding big one's! I know of a public puddle that holds a "very close to record fish". Let's just leave it at that. 8)

But on average to look for big fish I totally agree with you on all of what you said about them. **** I have a ton to learn from you! I will never read your posts the same way again!


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Thanks td twin
Did you say give me a bow?  

Or was it a bend at the waste bow  

Dang play on words got me all excited :lol: and not for a bend at the waste.


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

swbuckmaster said:


> Did you say give me a bow?
> Or was it a bend at the waste bow


Yeah the "bend at the waist" type. Here is anonther meaning for it besides doing it for a "great performance" which was what I meant here.

In martial arts a bow to a teacher means "will you teach me?" and if they bow back it means "yes I will teach you".:_O=:


----------



## madonafly (Dec 27, 2007)




----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

tye dye twins said:


> swbuckmaster said:
> 
> 
> > Did you say give me a bow?
> ...


Being obsessed with a bow you could see how I was surprised when you said give me a bow.  
Here are a few photos of bow fishing action. Both photos were doubles we took at the same time. Meaning 1,2,3 shoot.

















I am usually willing to share info :_O=:


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

madonafly said:


>


Wow, that is a beaut!!!


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

LOAH said:


> RR77-
> 
> Nice hat with the largemouth, BTW.


Lol....i tnought I told you I had a pic with the "******" hat...it was actually Leaky's hat and did a great job of keeping my red neck from getting redder.


----------



## madonafly (Dec 27, 2007)

I thought that was what BUFFS were for


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

tye dye twins said:


> In martial arts a bow to a teacher means "will you teach me?" and if they bow back it means "yes I will teach you".:_O=:


It's also proper to bow (and remove shoes) before entering a dojo floor, as a show of respect.

madonafly, that's a huge albino!


----------



## madonafly (Dec 27, 2007)

Thanks but it is a Palomino, or at least that is what the 30 year veteran Taxidermist told me. Might add, that is a 5wt Bamboo that took it...what a rush.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

albino or palomino either way it looks like a cabelas fish released back in the wild. Its huge!


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

This is my biggest Utah fish. A fat Utah bow....


----------

